# Fujifilm S1730



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bought one of these yesterday to replace a non working Canon.

Wanted a DSLR but they're just too expensive new. Had I not bought it I would have had Jase's arm off for the kit he's put up for sale today.

Still, no use crying over spilt milk.

Anyway so far it seems like a pretty decent little camera. Build quality isn't up to that of my old powershot but it was a lot cheaper.

Light was pretty dire earlier but I did take this shot of Dover castle from my back garden. Had to tweak the brightness and contrast a bit.

What surprises me is the depth of field the camera managed to achieve ( full auto ) under those light conditions.

The seagull on the lamp post in the bottom right foreground was about 100m away, the castle must be a mile and a half or more in a straight line. ( max 15x zoom )










Can see I'm going to have fun with this one. 

BTW if anyone wants the powershot mentioned in the linked post, PM me & we can sort something out. ( Camera is free, you pay postage.)


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

A good picture, and a nice view to have from your garden :thumbsup:


----------

